# Custom contest!!!!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok, here's the scoop. I entered the kids in the Autofest concourse de elegance. Each won a trophy and got a concourse 1 of 100 orange Hemi-Cuda body. They are video gamers and don't care much for slots so I'm offering up their 2 trohpies and 1 body(for 3rd place) for prizes. Don't worry about the kids they're cool with it. They each got plenty of goodies from the show anyway. The contest is open to everyone on the board (hope I can afford the shipping hee hee). One car per person. HO or 1/64 scale slotcars any make. No die-cast bodies! Plastic, resin, or hand fabricated bodies please. I'd like everyone entering to build a new custom starting now. I'm counting on honesty for that one. I don't care what kind of car you build, anything from mild to wild. I will be judging the contest with help from a few friends. Here's a pic of the trophies. On the first and second place trophies the slotcar body is removable.

The contest ends Nov. 30


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great! :thumbsup: 

I'm in!

Thanks Yoder :wave:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I'm up for that. :thumbsup: 

I feel another race truck moment coming on.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds fun, thanks for the generous offer. Hope we can keep you entertained.. now what to cut and grind.. hmm... Joe's hair? .. naa ato much cutting and grinding to get that decent....


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm gonna try to work something up for this contest


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Oooooh Boy! I love it! Time to pump it up with some thing Out-rage-ous! Yeah baby!

Thanks mtyoder for the contest, Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ok i am in. when is the dead line? cuz i have a vacation coming up soon. should be fun 

we gotta find a way to spy on bill's project!!! someone ll have to put hidden camera in his work shop. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> *snip*
> 
> The contest ends Nov. 30


Hey Wes....gonna be fun and you got time...no worries Dude.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey Wes....gonna be fun and you got time...no worries Dude.
> 
> Bob...zilla


i am blind!!! my bad... 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WesJY said:


> ok i am in. when is the dead line? cuz i have a vacation coming up soon. should be fun
> 
> we gotta find a way to spy on bill's project!!! someone ll have to put hidden camera in his work shop.
> 
> ...


LMAO Wes! 

You'll need more than a camera. You'd better start with a garden rake and the yard blower. If y'all can figure out which pile-o-junk is my entry please let me know so I can get to work on it. I'd like to get started early.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO Wes!
> 
> You'll need more than a camera. You'd better start with a garden rake and the yard blower. If y'all can figure out which pile-o-junk is my entry please let me know so I can get to work on it. I'd like to get started early.


LOL

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO Wes!
> 
> You'll need more than a camera. You'd better start with a garden rake and the yard blower. If y'all can figure out which pile-o-junk is my entry please let me know so I can get to work on it. I'd like to get started early.


ok i am so sure that you ll take your orange pumpkin willy and change the color on it maybe apple red or neon green or whatever then da da you win again. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*There is still hope for us Wes...*



WesJY said:


> ok i am so sure that you ll take your orange pumpkin willy and change the color on it maybe apple red or neon green or whatever then da da you win again.
> 
> Wes


I think Bill is going to build a Pacer  . lol










There is still hope for us.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I think Bill is going to build a Pacer  . lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL - i can see bill making this pacer body with blower, pipes, paint it in hot pink with some vincent wheels.. hmmmm and he wins again and again.. LOL

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I wanted to have the 55 Model Motoring build-off,but I guess no one likes me..
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my entry  

Got my 55 started too Chris!
Working on Joez too...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> Got my 55 started too Chris!
> Working on Joez too...


Give me a call now if you can,Bill.
859-356-1566 Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I wanted to have the 55 Model Motoring build-off,but I guess no one likes me..
> Chris


I got one of those 55 bodies. Hmmmmmmm! Just because we don't like you dosen't mean we won't be in your build off. I crack me up.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Jackass...I love you.
DRAGjet



mtyoder said:


> I got one of those 55 bodies. Hmmmmmmm! Just because we don't like you dosen't mean we won't be in your build off. I crack me up.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I ain't got no body... and nobody.. nobody cares for me!  nuther


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok....I'm in.

I am not sure if I can swing 3 lose.....er... I mean winning cars for 3 different contests, though. I am not sure I have that much imagination left at my age.

We have:
GBs year-end King Of Kustoms contest, (which will be fierce competition)
MT Yoders Anything Goes contest. (which I believe he made up because he built a bitchin' custom already.  )
Dragulas' MM55 custom Contest (which means I will have to carve up one of the bodies I am buying from him. 7.00 each, you can't beat that with a stick, so I had better get a few!)

I am gonna be a busy boy......and my TM is going to hate me. LOL...
Lets see......Have fun with slot cars or eat nice home-cooked dinners.......decisions, decisions...........Um......I'll just order pizza heh! :thumbsup:


Notes to self:
Hide all powered lawn-care tools from Bill. 
Send a hair to Coach that will magically appear in his wet paint. Har!  
Send moneys to Chris for slot-stuff so he can buy that brainectomy that he has been saving for!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Did someone say Pacer












http://www.vabeachho.com/cars/pacer&gremlin.jpg 
Roger Corrie


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Did somebody say Gremlin*

Oh yeah it's an HO contest. I forgotted! I'm not building a custom for this contest fellers unless you really really want me to. Well maybe I will I don't know.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Need a Pacer body for this contest! Roger where you get that?*



vaBcHRog said:


> Did someone say Pacer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger,

Do you know of any Pacer bodies for sale like that?  Did you make those? I need one Please? For this contest! Not kidding!! The Gremlin is nice also. 

My JL die cast body is made of heavy metal and will not be able to use it for this contest.

Yoder,

Love that Purple Gremlin 1/1 of yours. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Had a buddy that had one with Keystones, silver paint and a black stripe Starsky & Hutch style paint job back in the early 80s. Then he got a Yugo. No kidding or how else would I know that the spare tire was kept in the engine compartment? Those Yugoslavians must be proud of that one. Don't want any one from there to give me brain surgery any time soon.  










Chris,

I have like tons of 55 MM bodies now (paid $7.01 each...joez must have sucked up to get lower price...lol) and ready to destroy as many as it takes to make a Weiner so, you better post some place (a contest thread) for your MM 55 contest Mr. Dragula.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> Oh yeah it's an HO contest. I forgotted! I'm not building a custom for this contest fellers unless you really really want me to. Well maybe I will I don't know.


Oh no ya dont! 
Better build an entry, or we'll have to abuse you!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh no ya dont!
> Better build an entry, or we'll have to abuse you!


Please abuse MTYoder, next to slot cars it's my favorite thing to do.
:woohoo:  Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought your favorite thing to do was play with your choo choo and caboose!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> I thought your favorite thing to do was play with your choo choo and caboose!


OMG!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> I thought your favorite thing to do was play with your choo choo and caboose!


Nope, abusing you is way more fun.

How much more gas did you use taking all those trophies home? Gas prices spiked in Northern Indiana because of a sudden high demand.
:woohoo: Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I got your gas! :drunk: It's cause I wanna go to the drag strip with my 1:1 cars this week that's why the gas is going up. Oh well whudya gun do? Gotta pay to play!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Elaine said don't tear up your Gremlin. Or as I like to call it, a prototype Ford Escort.  Randy.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

You can use the body as a prototype for resincasting.That is the solution to your problem.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Elaine said don't tear up your Gremlin. Or as I like to call it, a prototype Ford Escort.  Randy.


That's probably the direction Ford would've went if they had a Gremlin for a prototype...................................................................................................................................................with AFX(left)Nut doing the proto to actual car conversion. Ha!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> That's probably the direction Ford would've went if they had a Gremlin for a prototype...................................................................................................................................................with AFX(left)Nut doing the proto to actual car conversion. Ha!


I surrender sir  . I couldn't have come up with a car as cool as the Gremlin. Randy.


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in, I have to come up with something major to beat all you "seasoned veterans".


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

If all goes well, I'll be posting my entry early next week. I'm very happy with the way it;s turning out, so I don;t wnat to rush it and ruin the finish


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197321

here's my entry


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

I'm in, Here is what I started with.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh carp! Vj's dun already. Check the new thread. Very cool VJ. Way to set the bar ya #$%^&


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks Bill, I'm pretty proud of this one, especially the chassis


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> The contest ends Nov. 30



Hey Guys don't forget Mtydoers', custom contest! I plan on doing one already have it started and restarted and restarted once again..lol..


Dave


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

VJ, I hate you, your Rolls Tyco S is awesome  

I had one of those not running chassis in my box, time to think what I can do with it...


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Only 5 weeks left! Better hurry!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

O.K.....this is a start. Red.............Red...........Ready to start yoder!










Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

O.K. so here are some pics of project "Bug Baron". Got lots done today after a trip to the Hobby Store and a pit stop at Wendy's (Fletcher wanted a small Frosty and insisted I have one also along with a cup of Fiberous Chili...mmm).










Well the Baron needs a wing and this baby is going to be in the back (go ahead and say it...Rice!) lol










The gas cans take up the side space, the spare & the sun roof don't allow for any storage space up there either...Hmmmm where to put this dang Surf Board? (strap it down on the rear wing!!!!!!!!)










Have always wanted to do this spare tire rim job to the JL pullback body so, did it.










Yep white pipes....clean and mean...Grrrrrrr baby....grrrrrr










Um those little black dots.......they are gunshots.......duh......will all blend in after this bug gets some clear coat dusted on it. 

I may not win but, have lots of fun and thought this represents Yoders style of customs just a little bit....wait gotta splash some dirt all over this then...Noooooo

Yoder you make some cool stuff...yah mudslinger you.










Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bob - dangggg thats one bad a$$ looking car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> Bob - dangggg thats one bad a$$ looking car!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes, can't wait to see everyone elses cars. VideoJimmys car is Primo-O-fabulous!

Still have some work to do to my little German friend......Can you say machine guns...oh yeah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I looked at Bobs, Look at Jim, Looked at mine and laughed.. But I have come this far, so may as well finish it.. but man the bar gets raised pretty dang high around here now...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Misery loves company*



coach61 said:


> I looked at Bobs, Look at Jim, Looked at mine and laughed.. But I have come this far, so may as well finish it.. but man the bar gets raised pretty dang high around here now...
> 
> 
> Dave


Agreed Coach! These days ya need a ladder to even see the bar! I've got FOUR contest cars going now. One fer each event and an extra in case things go fart-ola. After seeing the strong early entries mine all look pretty darn phfffffffffft....  

Bob: Baron von Richthofen would be proud of that Fokker! The spare tire treatment is super cool . Glad to see you finally brought it to life. It looks awesome! Sure would look great on the old Aurora "Dune Fugly" too.  

Just another super imaginative, awesomely detailed and executed build from the hands of 'Zilla... :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave, Bill & everyone else,

I am going to now sound "Corny" for just a little bit.

Corny statement: I don't have to win but, don't want to loose either. More importantly making friends here on HT has been a Huge win for me. We drive each other to build the best we can. When the smoke clears nobody feels like they are any more or less of a slot car builder.

WHY? Because we don't keep secrets from each other. Bill has helped me figure out the Goop dealy majoby...still lots to learn. Have seen many of a slot car here that just blows away anything that some of us could ever make. This is an open forum with just the asking on "how to do" about anything the mind can come up with.

HOW? Because we are all friends. Look at coaches Auction and see how everyone has come together to help with Cancer. I am speaking for myself here but, seems like everyone here cares more about others than they do themselves. That is called not beeing selfish.  *sniff, sniff*

So with that said...I am repainting my "Baron Bug" because Metalic Red is a much better color for this thing. After looking at my Red Baron Diecast cars have realized this. 










Have taken all the pieces apart (de gooped on the inside supports) and ready to start spraying again. Tanks will probably get the white treatment with a silver or black tank band. Surfboard won't get painted till the end. Machine guns are planed to come out the front of the windshield.

Lots of time for any other major changes...gonna surf the net for VW 1/1 cars and Red Baron also to get as many ideas as possible for this contest.

Good luck everyone, Corn...zilla

P.S. I am going to try my best to win this thing....who is gonna take me down?  C'mon lets dance....lol



Bill Hall said:


> Agreed Coach! These days ya need a ladder to even see the bar! I've got FOUR contest cars going now. One fer each event and an extra in case things go fart-ola. After seeing the strong early entries mine all look pretty darn phfffffffffft....
> 
> Bob: Baron von Richthofen would be proud of that Fokker! The spare tire treatment is super cool . Glad to see you finally brought it to life. It looks awesome! Sure would look great on the old Aurora "Dune Fugly" too.
> 
> Just another super imaginative, awesomely detailed and executed build from the hands of 'Zilla... :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Bob! 
Very sweet showing so far, buddy....and what a showing it is!
Very fearless of you to tip your hand like this! I hope I win, Bob, .....but I sure hope YOU win, too! :thumbsup: You are building a top-shelf, Jebus case-worthy piece! 
GREAT imagination and ideas for a tough piece to do anything with! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

How many entries can one person have? 
If I make up a another car, can I enter it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

B...Z 
Did you dip that bug in red paint or what?????? It looks so shiney, it looks like it's been poured on!!! Please confess!!! I likes it!!! Do you have a special setting on that camera, maybe "illusion" ??? RLM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Like that glossy Yellow Henry in your Gallery?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> B...Z
> Did you dip that bug in red paint or what?????? It looks so shiney, it looks like it's been poured on!!! Please confess!!! I likes it!!! Do you have a special setting on that camera, maybe "illusion" ??? RLM












Hilltop,

The picture you are talking about...the one on the paint stick. Took this right after it was painted and was still wet. It did tone down after drying but, still pretty gloss red.

Ooooh Hilltop,That Yellow Henry J car in front of the body shop in your Gallery pics looks kinda glossy to me man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love your track layout pic also.

I recommend getting some Boyd (if you can find it still) Testors High Gloss Clear or Testors Clear Gloss...that will make them look wet even after drying. This orange roadster body was taken after paint had dried. Glossy eh...oh noez...turning into Joez. LOL










I use an airbrush but, a can Testors or similar model brand will work just as well. Remember no to rush. Several light coats with a little time in between don't run...one long blast...run,run,run...Noooooooooo  

Another painting tip of mine is to use a Hair Dryer between coats. Not so much to hurry things along (kinda does a little though) but, to get that dang paint dry and keep the dust from getting into it while still wet....light coats dry faster. 

Note: Hair Dryer can mess up a paint job also. Lets say you are a little on the heavy side with some paint on a body. Well a Hair Dryer is gonna move that paint around and it is not going to be pretty. Hold the Hair Dryer away from the body for a bit and then get closer as it starts to dry. No Hurry!!! Go slow....and stay completely away from a heavy wet body with a Hair Dryer. 

Last but, not least...If you are painting with an Air Brush and get some over spray on your hands.....Clean them before painting your next body. You use a rag to clean up your Air Brush and then if hands are tacky they will pick up small pieces of dust and lint. Clean hands after every color or wear gloves...I always try and use a long paint stick and keep the paint flowing evenly while turning the thing around and spraying up from the bottom also. My hands just seem to always creep up and get sprayed.


Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> How many entries can one person have?
> If I make up a another car, can I enter it?


Jim, I'm pretty sure Yoder's contest is 1 entry per...However I believe Gear Buster's "End of Year" contest is unlimited to number of entries and scale.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info B...Z !!! 
That bug just kinda popped at me when I saw it. The Henry J is regular Dupli-Color enamel. I sprayed an old Dodge Charger with the same color. I sprayed a second coat the next day and "krinkle city". Had to strip it, and start over. I don't know why, but I "read" the directions on the can: " recoat within 1 hour or wait 5 days for through dry". I sprayed a test piece, and I will clear it, after 5 days to see what happens. 
Sometimes I'll take and put the spray can in some hot water for few minutes. The heat builds up pressure and the paint will spray and flow better, especially with model spray can paint. My biggest problem is I'm just too impatient. I want to take a lap to see how looks going around the track. Thanks again, Randy


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it too late to get in on this? I have a project I'm working on that I'd like to enter. Hopefully I can finish it this week.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Dave, Bill & everyone else,
> 
> I am going to now sound "Corny" for just a little bit.
> 
> ...


Hey, I have a Hot Wheels Red Baron car I could send it to ya and maybe you could use some parts. That bug would look SOOOO cool with a radial engine hanging off the back.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? I have a project I'm working on that I'd like to enter. Hopefully I can finish it this week.


Deadline is NOV 30th.. you got time!! I am still working on mine.. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Same here Wes! 

Sorta makin progress.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sorta thinkin' about makin' progress....had a barn-storm...er brain-storm the other day!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*My entry!*

Is all you have to do is post a couple photos to enter??? Here's my homemade resin Dallara I finished a few weeks ago and painted. Mounted on a modified LifeLike chassis. This subject is a 6 piece kit. It includes the main body, front and rear wings, driver, trans/strut, and custom chassis extension piece. Here's a couple views. *This car is my official entry. * 

Gary


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*or this one?*

I will decide on which one., then delete the other. This one is vacuformed styrene and scratch built interior, details fuel cell area, and engine compartment. Front and rear windows are held in with tabs and braces just like a rear stock car. *This IS NOT my entry.*

gary


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fastlap said:


> I will decide on which one., then delete the other. This one is vacuformed styrene and scratch built interior, details fuel cell area, and engine compartment. Front and rear windows are held in with tabs and braces just like a rear stock car.
> 
> gary



Nice Work Gary, and Welcome to HT, about time you found your way...


Dave


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Wow.....

I'm allways amazed to see an HO like that Gary!

:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fastlap said:


> I will decide on which one., then delete the other. This one is vacuformed styrene and scratch built interior, details fuel cell area, and engine compartment. Front and rear windows are held in with tabs and braces just like a rear stock car.
> 
> gary


nice looking car!! what slot car chassis is it sitting on? 

Wes


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*#1 Pennzoil*

First...thanks for the compliments.

I am removing the Pennzoil car from the voting, because I feel it would not be in good taste to enter this car in this contest due to it being entered in a previous contest. I modeled this car for the 2001 HOPRA Nats when they were held here in Chicago. I was lucky enough to win the National Champion award with this car. I put about 60 hours into it. Except for the tires, wheels, rear wheelwells, side areas of the roll cage used from a diecast, and the misc. photo etched plumbing in the interior, everything you see is scratch built. Including the engine, engine pullies and belt, opening roof flaps and roof flap boxes, body mold, etc. I spent more time in places like Hobby Lobby, Micheals, hobby shops looking for the little do-dads then I would like to admit :freak:. Then after collecting all these little thingys, in the end I would say 90% of the car components are plastic stock. 

It is sitting on a LifeLike "M" chassis with the low side magnets. I was able to get a lot of room for the interior by using this chassis. Look closely at the overhead interior photo and you barely see the rounded area i enclosed over the armatuer plate.

If anyone would like to see  different angles or photos of this car, let me know. I will take them and post the photos requested. If you have questions I would be honored to answer them. 

Thanks again,
Gary Fast :wave:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't usually do previews of my work but I sorta thought since I entered late....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Best use of a shadow body I have ever* seen! SWEET!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

It took two to do it.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

DD-

I thought I was the only wack kit basher on this BB........combining a Porsche, Ferrari and two V-dubs together (VWgt) or a Ferrari, Camaro and a Chaparral (Camferral).

I can't wait to see your final product........these are two cars (or should I say trucks?) that I never invisioned kit bashing together.

:thumbsup: 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

SCJ said:


> DD-
> 
> I thought I was the only wack kit basher on this BB........combining a Porsche, Ferrari and two V-dubs together (VWgt) or a Ferrari, Camaro and a Chaparral (Camferral).
> 
> ...


I'll have to stop by and show you some of my other monstrosities.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Monstrosities! YES! Whaaaa haa haa haaaaa! More please!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I don't usually do previews of my work but I sorta thought since I entered late....[/QUOTE
> 
> KIDS KIDS... please pay attention..............this is what you do when you smoke weed for too many years


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

BTW: In the background you can see what I am reconoitering for the next truck project.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

This'll go great with the Little Red Wagon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Submitted for your approval...*

Alright, I'm too impatient to let the final clearcoat dry. So here it is:

_*The V16 Schneider*_​


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks great!!!

The creativity of folks here continues to amaze me. (wish it were contagious  )


Patrick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragon,

That is one super Kool truck man! I love this place...  

Here is a pic of what is going on in Baron Von...Zillas workshop for this contest right now. Putting the final touches on and centering things up.

Gonna let the Testors and goop dry for a while and then Boom baby! Gotta get my bombs painted up & put on and Machine guns ready to go....rat,tat,tat.......tat.....Gonna get you too, another one bites the Dust-ah.

Just want to thank Wes for getting me in 3rd gear on this project the other day via E-Mail. Thanks Wes. :wave: 










Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dragon - very creative looking car!! :thumbsup:

bob - no problem! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Truck!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

dragon - great use of the SHADOW. I've got about 10 of those bodies and wondered what customs I could do with them. Nice work!
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Shadow*

That Shadow truck grows on you!!! The more I look at it,the more I like it. A Shadow race truck, who would have thought it??? I think everybody's got at least 5 Shadows. You may have started something!!! Great work!!! RLM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and I sent all of my black shadow bodies to Bill.  



Oh well...Guess I will use a couple of the white ones, yeah?!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Paint the Shadow!!!*

Jim, just paint the Shadow!!! I'm trying to use up the yellow spray paint. I like the bright colors for racing, it helps me find my car!!! This was another junker body of mine I sprayed, it's schoolbus yellow. RLM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Hilltop! That's a striking ride  

...just goes to show ya what imagination and a bomb can can do. :thumbsup: 




joez870 said:


> ...and I sent all of my black shadow bodies to Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...Guess I will use a couple of the white ones, yeah?!


Oh waaaaa! I got 25 of the dumb things for the black goop project. Courtesy of Alfa slot and Bobzilla. 

Maybe I'll list them on a BIN for 24.95 :devil:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ya know...*

I believe that's the only Shadow I have ever liked. I've always said, some bodies just never caught my eye. Mfg's never did'em justice. This reminds me of when Mic did the Gulf Blue J-Car. Nice job.....nd :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that Shadow looks fantastic. What a great idea. Dave.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought this thread was supposed to be for entries only. Now it's turned into a free for all, with some guys posting so many cars that I can't tell which cars are entered in the contest and which aren't. 

Maybe next time we should have a thread where only ONE entry, ONE car per poster is posted. This way we don't have to page through all the other stuff to see exactly which cars are entered in the contest. 

Just a thought


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: You have a point, but since "mtyoder" is running this, he would be the guiding light as to how many cars can be entered.

I agree with your point none the less, so I have removed the Pennzoil car from my previous post. Just the Target Indy car is there from me now.

:wave: Happy Thanksgiving to all :woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm trying to use up the yellow spray paint . . .


I was wondering what your fascination with yellow cars was. :freak:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Time is running out!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> ...and I sent all of my black shadow bodies to Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...Guess I will use a couple of the white ones, yeah?!


Joez'

I like this Yellow Shadow also....Bill gots all my black ones too  LOL

Yellow and those decals really make that POP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



mtyoder said:


> Time is running out!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Wife wants me to watch a movie with her tonight. Aaaaaaaaah! I will but, then she wants the Christmas tree put up Friday and then We are off to Kansas Saturday. Oooooh what a waste of vacation days! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :roll: I didn't want to get married...she made me. LOL  When she is reading those books of hers...then I get in some build time. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yellow and posts*

I do agree with VJ about posting, but being new here, this Hobby Talk is better than any slotcar or modeling magazine ever. I love the comments, picture posts of other cars, questions and tips. When you go back to the start of the thread, everything posted is pics, questions, comments, jokes, ideas, how-to's. etc. It's great!!! My idea is for "MTYoder" is to start a thread with contest entries only, no comments, no applause, no questions, etc. "Only" post a picture entry and a possible description of what ( chassis, body, wheels, etc.) you have built or entered in the contest. A "picture entry only", if you have questions, send an indivdual message or repost in this customs thread. I met MTY at the SouthBend Autofest. You should see his cars!!! Too much detail work for me, WOW!!! A fantastic guy to talk to. I never want to race him, I know that!!! The Speed Master.
As for the yellow, sorry but I do have more yellow customs!!! It was a large can!!! I just like bright cars. I've got some orange somewhere!!! Some of you seem to like the forgotten Shadow, Thanks for the comments!!! RLM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Yellow looks good on the Shadow. Though I have to admit saying,"Yellow Shadow" just seems wrong somehow.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hooters 101?*

Say Hello to this thread....the lost entry thread. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197454

Bill I found 1 junk Shadow body that was in a body bin...yeah with the wing. Was instantly struck with a motivational brain "snap" to paint one of these Shadows up after seeing the yellow one in previous post by Hilltop. Thanks for posting that Shadow because, it is HOT -n- Spicey baby!

What color should I paint it? Only the Shadow knows....Booooha,ha,ha...ha,ha,ha.....ha,ha,ha....Hooters? 










Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Baron Von Bug..almost done...almost*

Here is a sneak peak...Baron Von Bug is almost done...almost. Wheew! 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlf---13Q0g&mode=related&search

Did you know that the Red Baron shot down 80 planes? 20 was Fantastic and he had a younger brother that shot down 40 but, then he got shot down and had to retire due to his injuries.

Baron...von...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob, I take it the Red Baron was German?
The car looks awesome by the way.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Here is a sneak peak...Baron Von Bug is almost done...almost. Wheew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah baby!! the car looks so COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Did someone ever win this contest???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

So many contests and deadlines....I can't keep track! :freak: 

Christmas exchange deadline is ?
Mtyoder contest deadline is ?
End of year custom deadline is ?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> So many contests and deadlines....I can't keep track! :freak:
> 
> Christmas exchange deadline is ?
> Mtyoder contest deadline is ?
> End of year custom deadline is ?


Deadlines....some one say Deadlines? ______________________ Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Love that Avitar Joez Dude! RALMAO & Har :dude: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

xmas exchange was posted Dec. 1st, or at the latest ,the end of the first week (Dec.7)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the deadline is supposed to be TODAY, Nov. 25th


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> xmas exchange was posted Dec. 1st, or at the latest ,the end of the first week (Dec.7)



Thank you ED! (writing it down) :thumbsup: 





videojimmy said:


> I think the deadline is supposed to be TODAY, Nov. 25th


 Thank you VJ, but for which one??(pen is poised above paper.)


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Bob, the Baronvagen is just way too cool. I love it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Grave Digger Drag Car....*

OK here is my custom made drag car. the body was from tyco '40 ford coupe (cut, chop, sand, added, lots of cuts, chop again) I added the spoiler (it was from a porsche 935 body), front end was from tyco VW bug (just half of it and added to it to make it lower barely touching the track) the parachute, motor and hoosier rear tires and side pipes was from 1.64 muscle machines nitro cars - the motor (hand painted blue blocks, etc.) i drill hole on bottom and put the front axle thru it to make it hold thats the only way i can think of - i didnt want to glue it down. the wheelie bar is from a resistor from radio shack i had left overs just bend it and paint black on the end and glue them to the body. the body is painted in metallic red with grave digger, rat rod, flames and iron cross decals. I am trying to make something to make it look like a bad a$$ drag car something different. it's sitting on afx specialty 4 gear chassis. Well let me know what you guys think. and this is my second time entering the contest and i thought the deadline is nov 30th? not today? 

I know i wont win this one but this was fun to make and for bobzilla's baronvagen - i think its the best looking car thus far. I am sure bill hall has something up his sleeves!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by mtyoder

The contest ends Nov. 30



ok.....got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Okay,
Here is mine. It's a '57 Chevy Hardtop. I took the A/FX '55 Chevy and A/FX '57 Chevy Nomad and cut, chopped, dremeled, painted, had a whole lot of fun doing it. This was the end result. Randy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Okay,
> Here is mine. It's a '57 Chevy Hardtop. I took the A/FX '55 Chevy and A/FX '57 Chevy Nomad and cut, chopped, dremeled, painted, had a whole lot of fun doing it. This was the end result. Randy.


WOW !   :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> Okay,
> Here is mine. It's a '57 Chevy Hardtop. I took the A/FX '55 Chevy and A/FX '57 Chevy Nomad and cut, chopped, dremeled, painted, had a whole lot of fun doing it. This was the end result. Randy.


Damn, dude! I been threatening to do that for years and never got around to it. That looks SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can you send a rear end picture and give some details. I've wanted to try that likewise, just didn't know where to start cutting. The 57 has always had the best body stance. Could be a winner!!! RLM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> *snip*I know i wont win this one but this was fun to make and for bobzilla's baronvagen - i think its the best looking car thus far. I am sure bill hall has something up his sleeves!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Nooooooooooooooo yours is better.....Har (Voter for Pedro)

I see some very Sweet cars here *shaking in my shoes*...oh Man!

Bob...zilla


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

That bug is too cool! Taking road rage to another level... Great job Bob!

Wes, everyone knows I like drag cars. Your ride blows me away. Very clean & mean looking for 3 different car bodies. 

A/FX, Very classy! Doesn't look like you missed any detail. Excellent!

This is the one that I did for the contest. It is a Tyco 440-X2 Tbird body that I mounted to a Tjet. Injector and parachute are from a Muscle Machine. I made the wing out of lexan. Wheelie bars I made out of piano wire, wheels do roll. Added decals over the 2 tone paint and cleared. Lexan windows. Sitting on top of Vincent rims. This was a fun build for me but as I look at the competition, it's not enough. Great job guys! At the bottom is a link of my build for this car.
































http://www.psychoslots.com./index.cgi?board=bc&action=display&thread=1190475473


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

skrcustoms said:


> That bug is too cool! Taking road rage to another level... Great job Bob!
> 
> Wes, everyone knows I like drag cars. Your ride blows me away. Very clean & mean looking for 3 different car bodies.
> 
> A/FX, Very classy! Doesn't look like you missed any detail. Excellent!


thanks man! I love the way u did the wheelie bar!! it looks real man. your car is awesome too!!! :thumbsup: 

man this contest has full of really good looking cars!!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Nooooooooooooooo yours is better.....Har (Voter for Pedro)
> 
> I see some very Sweet cars here *shaking in my shoes*...oh Man!
> 
> Bob...zilla


naaahhhh yours is better 

Wes


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Send me your address Wes and I'll send you a set of wheelie bars the next time I get to the post office.

[email protected]


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

skrcustoms said:


> Send me your address Wes and I'll send you a set of wheelie bars the next time I get to the post office.
> 
> [email protected]


awesome! let me pay for them. thanks! Wes

I sent you a email - please check.

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Does this look like a piece of crap? You like those spinnin' tires do ya? 

Here's my version of the pile Joe Dirt 'stole' while his Hemi was in the shop, having a barefoot gas pedal installed. I used this site as a reference point: http://www.californiaclassix.com/archive/69_Joe_Dirt_Daytona.html

Naturally my pics are lacking since my digi cam is only so so and my photog skills are garbage. It started out as a chrome pink JL charger daytona from the Mopar Madness series. I stripped all the chrome, plucked the blower and filled the hole in the hood, and cut out the molded in hideaway lites, making one cover all crookedly closed, the other stuck in the open position. The rear mags started out as some cruddy super magnatraction rear wheels with the flange ground down and mounted in tyco silicones. The fronts are mismatched like Joe's real car, but were taken from JL pullback chassis. A modified 'stocker' wheel is on the passenger side front, while a t-jet 500 mag is on the drivers side. The whole car was painted and weathered just like the real thing and rolls on the same JL X-Traction from the original car but with the front custom lowered for that '******* rake' that would go perfect with a mullet and some Skynard 8-tracks.

So is that where you wanna be when Jesus comes back? Not votin' for little ole' Joe?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Does this look like a piece of crap? You like those spinnin' tires do ya?
> 
> So is that where you wanna be when Jesus comes back? Not votin' for little ole' Joe?


aww man i like that car from the movie joe dirt!!!! thats cool! hey about your digital camera when you hit the menu look for marcos turn it on and it ll let u take pics up close. try it. 

I like that daytona !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, man!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

[Christopher Walken voice] No, no, you're talkin' to me all wrong. It's the wrong tone. You do that again, I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron. [/Christopher Walken voice]


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

WesJY said:


> WOW !   :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Damn, dude! I been threatening to do that for years and never got around to it. That looks SWEET! 

WesJY , Dranoel Dragon.
Thanks guys, I appreciate the complemints.

I don't think it's as good as what I'm seeing from you guys, but it was a lot of fun building it. The '57 Hardtop was the first one I did and I have a secind one in the works. Randy.

I added another picture of the '57 Chevy to the post.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> [Christopher Walken voice] No, no, you're talkin' to me all wrong. It's the wrong tone. You do that again, I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron. [/Christopher Walken voice]


I love Christopher Walken, always a villian. I loved every roll I ever saw him in.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> I added another picture of the '57 Chevy to the post.


I just went and looked at that other picture you added....thanks for posting it and that is one nice lookin' Bad Ass Idea you got there....57 Chevy! Lookin' Good in the Neighbor hood. Looks Fantastic in Yellow also....Big Mooneyes Fan here! Yah Bill says no decals......c'mon...just a couple small ones on the front fenders....LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Bad Bird!!!*

That's a bad looking bird SKR!!! Again I say, I likes them drag cars!!! You're making the competiton tough. Can you do a thread on the wheelie bars??? Looks factory built!!! WOW!!! RLM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a bad looking bird SKR!!! Again I say, I likes them drag cars!!! You're making the competiton tough. Can you do a thread on the wheelie bars??? Looks factory built!!! WOW!!! RLM


Yeah SKR...I ditto that bad looking bird coment. Didn't mean to pass you by on your fine build. Those bars are Sweet! I just don't have time to try that right now....some day.....over the rainbow...far far away.

Still gotta finish up....Everyone keeps sending me PMs and E-Mails...diversions they are...HAR. Never fear my family game nite with our 2 kids and Wife is Tues....Hmmmmmmmmmm and Wed Chat.....I am close to beeing done.....no fear fellow "LETS DIVERT BOB SO, HE DOESN'T FINISH HIS CAR....." message senders....LOL

Decals are in the mail and things are setting up as we speak. :woohoo: 

I gotta go NOW! Bob...zilla


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a bad looking bird SKR!!! Again I say, I likes them drag cars!!! You're making the competiton tough. Can you do a thread on the wheelie bars??? Looks factory built!!! WOW!!! RLM


Thanks! I'll do a how to when I get time. Lots of projects on the bench at the moment.


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

WesJY said:


> OK here is my custom made drag car. the body was from tyco '40 ford coupe (cut, chop, sand, added, lots of cuts, chop again) I added the spoiler (it was from a porsche 935 body), front end was from tyco VW bug (just half of it and added to it to make it lower barely touching the track) the parachute, motor and hoosier rear tires and side pipes was from 1.64 muscle machines nitro cars - the motor (hand painted blue blocks, etc.) i drill hole on bottom and put the front axle thru it to make it hold thats the only way i can think of - i didnt want to glue it down. the wheelie bar is from a resistor from radio shack i had left overs just bend it and paint black on the end and glue them to the body. the body is painted in metallic red with grave digger, rat rod, flames and iron cross decals. I am trying to make something to make it look like a bad a$$ drag car something different. it's sitting on afx specialty 4 gear chassis. Well let me know what you guys think. and this is my second time entering the contest and i thought the deadline is nov 30th? not today?
> 
> I know i wont win this one but this was fun to make and for bobzilla's baronvagen - i think its the best looking car thus far. I am sure bill hall has something up his sleeves!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes




Great Job!! Very original!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I just went and looked at that other picture you added....thanks for posting it and that is one nice lookin' Bad Ass Idea you got there....57 Chevy! Lookin' Good in the Neighbor hood. Looks Fantastic in Yellow also....Big Mooneyes Fan here! Yah Bill says no decals......c'mon...just a couple small ones on the front fenders....LOL
> 
> Bob...zilla


Thanks Bob, I love your VW Bug, Dranoel Dragon's truck is real sweet, WesJY's and SKRcustoms's drag cars are great, the schoolbus yellow Can-Am car is great. 

Nice cars to all. Randy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yellow Connection*

Can you tell the connection??? That should about do it for the yellow, except for the one in the spray booth. I'll try to start buying small cans. Even the grass has a yellow reflection. The AFX 56 Ford truck is the "contest entry". Keep the pictures coming guys, contest or no contest, it's not all about the prize money!!! RLM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Can you tell the connection??? That should about do it for the yellow, except for the one in the spray booth. I'll try to start buying small cans. Even the grass has a yellow reflection. The AFX 56 Ford truck is the "contest entry". Keep the pictures coming guys, contest or no contest, it's not all about the prize money!!! RLM


 :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Can you tell the connection??? That should about do it for the yellow, except for the one in the spray booth. I'll try to start buying small cans. Even the grass has a yellow reflection. The AFX 56 Ford truck is the "contest entry". Keep the pictures coming guys, contest or no contest, it's not all about the prize money!!! RLM


Maybe you should change your name to "Two Paints Raceway". 

Seriously though, those all look great. I have a few yellow projects I'm working on too.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Judging will start tomarrow unless anyone needs more time for finishing touches if so please let me know ASAP! We'll be looking at both threads so if your pics. are in the other one that's ok.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Not Much*

Not much and i rushed it at the end.. but I wanted to finish it.. lol.. Even has interior but I can not take close ups yet.. I'll figure this camera out yet!!











Coach


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Booby Prize*

Fer youse guys that are bustin' my chops in the wrong thread I'll respond here....cuz "I" reads da destructions...BEFORE I threw them away.

The Polish lathe is merely and adaptation on my light bulb replacement technique...dizzying? Yes!..No brains no headache...so systems normal here at model murdering.

The vandalized whistling culls are just the ticket for scaring away those pesky HO deer that could potentially jump out and ruin a perfectly good hood or roof!

Now for the Field...

As Coach pointed out a ways back, the bar has been flung into outer space.
Hilltops builds are so sano... he must be a relative of Mr Clean. SKR has taken the drag car to the level of artistry...just unreal! Joez took a childhood fantasy and made it a reality. Take that Die Casters! No need to push that one around while going vroooom vroooom. 

Baron von 'Zilla took a car we would have been satisfied with and rebuilt it into a gol darned "Riddler" car. The 50 caliber road rage guns kill me...and you too...if you dont use yer turn signal. He also provide the really nice play by play build updates too.

Randys '57 Hardtop is just flat pretty. What a skookum build! Grunge's Joe Dirt theme car classic had me on the floor in pain I was laughing so hard...there will however be a slight deduction for failing to include the Joe mullet. :devil: I had seen some early spy pics of Wes's drag car...I love the stance...and the voodoo you do Wes. 

We'd heard rumors of Coach feverishly flinging resin...on his key board, other hand stuck to his forehead... but he still managed to pack a wallop of detail in that period '57. Per usual Yoder is well out of the box with the thunder drag bike...amazing! I'm sure we'd all like some more intell on that build...hint hint. 

Leonard and his Schneider 16 never ceases to amaze as he takes two of the unlikeliest victims and blends them into something off the chart...who'd a thunk it and why didnt I thunk of that? Although I'm not much of an open wheel guy (mainly because I drive like a chimp on quaaludes) Is there anything prettier than a nicely detailed racer like Fast Lap and 'Doba's offerings.

VJ flat out triple dog dared us by posting another Riddler type entry with his innovative Roll's Rod...like the first week ...talk about throwin down early. We all knew we were in trouble after that! LOL.

As for my Lincoln Street Rod it fell way short of expectation...those hand fabbed, "Made in Poland" lenses were only the half of it...a sad tale of triumph and tragedy. She was built on a flame thrower chassis. The Linc's lenses were fiber optically fired during the final stages. All that was left was to cut the fiber optic bundle to it's final length and install the chassis.

The body fits like a skin. Of course there was some concern about the optic whiskers and the gear rack tangling...no doubt that a vegamatic episode would occur, so they were gently tacked into the under body seams... I was minutes from glory...er so I thought. During a minor 'lil repositioning of the optic bundle the bomb dropped...CA killed the fiber optics flexibility.  The bundle broke like last weeks Thanksgiving wish bone. I'm sure you heard about it on the news. "A 3.2 Earthquake out here on the peninsula!" Well that was me going off into the outer limits of a four year olds tantrum  

To add insult to injury, my good for nuthin' crew cheif, Gus, was fast asleep at the wheel when he should have been taking some shots of the mock up during night time R&D sessions. 

Originally slated for the Punkin Willy's the fiber optic was tabled cuz it just didnt seem right to put working lamps on a gasser and other technical difficulties ...like being way behind on the build...LOL. 

Looks like third time might be the charm. I should have used clear silicone to mount the lenses to the body so that the silly things could be removed for service. It was all going good til I touched it. Wadda tard! So obviously a coupla retrofits are in order further up the pipeline.

What a great show guys! I dont envy the judges. Yoder never did post where to send the bribes....?????


----------

